# Topics > Projects >  RYNKL wrinkle analysis app + First International Beauty Contest Judged by Artificial Intelligence, Youth Laboratories, Baltimore, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Youth Laboratories

beauty.ai

youtube.com/@beauty.aibeautycontestjudg7988

facebook.com/aibeautycontest

twitter.com/AIBeautyContest

linkedin.com/company/beauty.ai

instagram.com/beauty.ai

"RYNKL wrinkle analysis app" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"Beauty.AI Announces the First International Beauty Contest Judged by an Artificial Intelligence Jury"

November 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Alex Zhavoronkov for RYNKL, wrinkle analysis app

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> RYNKL is a wrinkle analysis app. It is an artificial intelligence which cares about your looks and helps you adjust your lifestyle to look younger

----------


## Airicist

Jane Schastnaya for RYNKL, wrinkle analysis app

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> RYNKL is a wrinkle analysis app. It is an artificial intelligence which cares about your looks and helps you adjust your lifestyle to look younger

----------


## Airicist

RYNKL wrinkle analysis app

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> RYNKL is a wrinkle analysis app. It is an artificial intelligence which cares about your looks and helps you adjust your lifestyle to look younger

----------


## Airicist

Beauty.AI Beauty Contest Judged by Robots

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> Welcome to the first international beauty contest judged by artificial intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Article "The First International Beauty Contest Judged By Robots"

by Zoltan Istvan
January 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"New robot AntiAgeist joins jury of Beauty.AI 2.0"
Insilico Medicine enrolls a new algorithm as a jury of robots to evaluating perception of human age into Beauty.AI

June 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Beauty Contest Is Judged Entirely by Artificial Intelligence"

by Chantel Morelchantelmorel
August 30, 2016

----------

